# Moral Dilemma...



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Had this sent to me today, and have to say this intrigued me:

You are driving down the road in your car on a wild, stormy night, when you pass by a bus stop and you see three people waiting for the bus:

1. An old lady who looks as if she is about to die.


2. An old friend who once saved your life.


3. The perfect partner you have been dreaming about.

Which one would you choose to offer a ride to, knowing that there could only be one passenger in your car? Think before you continue reading.


This is a moral/ethical dilemma that was once actually used as part of a job application. You could pick up the old lady, because she is going to die, and thus you should save her first. Or you could take the old friend because he once saved your life, and this would be the perfect chance to pay him back. However, you may never be able to find your perfect mate again.


YOU WON'T BELIEVE THIS.....................








The candidate who was hired (out of 200 applicants) had no trouble coming up with his answer. He simply answered: 'I would give the car keys to my old friend and let him take the lady to the hospital. I would stay behind and wait for the bus with the partner of my dreams.'


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

How dumb am I? That was not my first answer.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow that is very intruiging i like that


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That's not really an option. Your wife would kill you. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I hate to admit it but that was my first thought. And I'm serious


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> I hate to admit it but that was my first thought. And I'm serious


You are just a better person than the rest of us Mike. Just dont rub it in :lol:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know about that, there are alot of guys on here that would do alot for others. Your one of them Bax*.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My first thought is that the other two are old and can fend for themselves. They'll just be soaking up social security and medicare before too long.


----------



## potatosRgr8 (Nov 15, 2011)

wow that is a good answer, better than mine which was find a place all could sit even if it means strapping people to the roof.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

I too had a real life moral dilemma once. I was working back east as a photographer for the New York Times, back when Hurricane Andrew hit. Anyways, when the storms came and people where getting stranded by the weather, my boss calls and tells me to go out and get some "great shots" for the paper. I hadn't had any "front page shots" in a long time and I was literally on the verge of losing my job. I knew I would have to get something good. So I headed out into the storm, trying to brave the hurricane. As luck would have it, I found myself on a small road that was flooded. There were cars literally flowing down the road from the quick current. At the end of the road, the cars being swept down were all violently crashing into a building which had a bunch of electrical wires hanging off of it. As I looked up, I saw a lady haning onto the top of a car that was floating down the road. She was screaming for help. It was the most awful feeling of my life, hearing her yelling for help! Anyways, as I began to instinctively move towards the water to help her, I remember the reason I was there....d'uh! The problem was that the current was moving so quickly that if I didn't act fast, and get her out of the water, she would die; but at the same time, my job was on the line. This would be a great shot for the paper, right? So I pull up my camera to take some pics and as I focus the lens on the hood of the car, I recognize the lady on the roof of the car! I almost fell on the ground myself. It was Hilary Clinton..... 
And there in-lies my dilemma. Before I raise the question I asked myself, think about it. What would go through your mind? 

o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| 













So here is the dilemma that came into my mind.......do I want to take a color photo, or black and white?

What did you think it was?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

HunterDavid said:


> So here is the dilemma that came into my mind.......do I want to take a color photo, or black and white?
> 
> What did you think it was?


Trick question. I say neither... the lens would crack on either setting!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

She's a liberal! Nothing is ever black and white with them!


----------

